# Adding ADA Amazonia on top of Flourite



## Roy Deki (Jan 13, 2004)

QUOTE
"On a side note: I never "pull up" plants from the substrate. If I intend to move or remove them I will just cut them all the way at the substrate and leave the roots in the substrate. I personally feel this helps to airate the substrate as well as add nutrients. Maybe I am completely wrong."

This is probably not a good idea....the reason is that the roots left in the substrate will decay and become anerobic, which will lead to a number of problems.

Personally, I think it would be a sin to mix ADA Aquasoil with anything. Keep it pure and you will be rewarded more than you know.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with Roy. No rrots should be left behind. If you are done with a plant, pull it out. Also you can certainly top off other substrates with AS. It will be fine, although pure AS will yeild better results. I do recommend topping it if you have soft water though.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

personally i would replace all the flourite and not mix it. You already dont like the color of the flourite- mixing it with AS looks fugly to me.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I definitely did not mix it, that would have been a very bad thing. I added the amazonia and bright sand on top of the flourite. You can't even see the flourite anymore, looks great. I will post before and after pictures sometime.

Ryan


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

wood said:


> I definitely did not mix it, that would have been a very bad thing. I added the amazonia and bright sand on top of the flourite. You can't even see the flourite anymore, looks great. I will post before and after pictures sometime.
> 
> Ryan


IMO- its the same thing. The sand will eventually end up on the bottom and the flourite mixed with AquaSoil. If you like it and its working well- i guess thats all that really matters.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Still looks good. Believe it or not when I pull up the plants the Flourite comes up as well, but the interesting thing is that all I have to do is push the flourite back down and its gone. The Flourite is heavier than the aquasoil so it just goes back to the bottom. The tank looks completely different I am so happy with it. I will post pictures sometime.


-Ryan


----------

